
Imperial College: Code for modelling estimated deaths and cases for COVID19 - expectocode
https://github.com/ImperialCollegeLondon/covid19model
======
jjgreen
Maybe I'm missing something, this doesn't seem to have the "thousands of lines
of undocumented C" of the model used in _that_ report, just some R. Anyone
know if/when it will be released?

